# How to open Mime type attachments?.



## Jackrushing (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a new ProMac, and I cannot open mail attachments from my PC
friends that are sent Mime type, or something called powerpoint.
What do I need to do, to be able to open these?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 12, 2008)

Jackrushing said:


> I have a new ProMac, and I cannot open mail attachments from my PC
> friends that are sent Mime type, or something called powerpoint.
> What do I need to do, to be able to open these?


*PowerPoint* is the famous Microsoft presentation app. Its files may be opened using Microsoft *PowerPoint*, Apple *Keynote*, or Sun *StarOffice*/*OpenOffice*/*NeoOffice*.

*MIME* is the acronym for *M*ultipurpose *I*nternet *M*ail *E*xtensions. Virtually all filetypes are MIME types. Their use has gone extended from strictly email to most Internet apps. Your web browser associates each file with its Internet plug-in or helper app based on its MIME type. Operating systems like BeOS associate files to their default apps according to their MIME types.

That said, certain Windows email apps appear to foul-up the MIME-type/default app association with attachments. There are several utilities that may be able to decode your attachments, *Stuffit Expander*, *Decoder*, or *TNEF's Enough*.


----------

